# Before and After shots



## semojetman (Jul 10, 2011)

Lets see everyones before and after shots of their boat projects.

Here is mine.

BEFORE
1648 Flat Bottom Alumaweld with 90/65 Yamaha Jet






AFTER


----------



## reedjj (Jul 10, 2011)

Man that thing has come a long way. It looks great! You might want to hold off on that blazer for at least a year or so.


----------



## freetofish (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice boat..... I am headed your way to fish a small bass tourney at Wappapello next week end... any advise on what to fish with and where would be appriciated.... we will put in at Sundowner ramp so I don't want to run to the oppsite end of the lake but still looking for advise
peace


----------



## semojetman (Jul 10, 2011)

hey freetofish.
I don't fish wappappello alot but some of my buddies fish it religously so I'll holler at them and get back to you.


----------



## semojetman (Aug 7, 2011)

Sold my boat. New boat and pica soon.to come


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Aug 7, 2011)

New boat or new boat and motor?


----------



## semojetman (Aug 7, 2011)

New boat and motor, I know I said I wouldn't sell the motor, but I did it. I'm just gonna buy another package deal and run it the rest of the season and see if its a keeper.


----------

